# I can ping myself but no other pc's

## mariourk

I have a problem with setting up a network connection over here.

I have set my IP and gateway in /etc/conf.d/net and rebooted net.eth0.

The output says that bringing up eth0 and the gateway went ok. If I check with ifconfig, everything seems just fine.

I can ping myself:

```

ping 192.168.0.2

```

but no other pc's in the network. If I boot windows, everythings works ok.So the problem is not in the connection.

The networkcard is a "intel pro/100" wich should work just fine with Linux..

I have a second networkcard onboard, this is a "Broadcom GbE gigabit networkchip" but I don't want to use this one (yet!)

Iam trying to install the amd64 release of Gentoo.

What can be my problem??

Thanks.

----------

## Furtim

Local Network

Have you added the names on your local network to > /etc/hosts

eg :- 192.168.0.3 myotherbox

Internet

Add your domain name servers to your > /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## mariourk

Yes, I did. But Iam trying to ping IP's. I don't think that name lookups have something to do with that...

Correct me if I'm wrong.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## luqas

Can you ping your gateway?  Are your pc's connected via  a switch or router?

----------

## mariourk

All my pc's (including my gateway == a Gentoo server) are connected with a switch.

A cannot ping my gateway nor any other pc in my network, just my own IP.

When I do:

```

modprobe eepro100

```

the module is loaded but it doesn't make any difference. Not even when I restart eth0.

I even tried to reset my switch but that doesn't make any difference either.

----------

## D. M. P. inc

1 question

can u access internet w/ ur box??

----------

## mariourk

No, I can't. Just my own IP (192.168.0.2 and 127.0.0.1)

During the boot of the lifecd I got several "insmod errors"

```

insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/drivers/net/e100.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/drivers/net/e100.o failed

insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/drivers/net/e100.o: insmod e100 failed

insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/drivers/net/e100.o: init_module: no such device.

insmod: hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO orIRQ parameters.

```

The weird thing is that I CAN inmod the eepro100.o module, wich is an alternative driver for my networkcard. They should work but they don't.

I also tried a realtec networkcard but than I get the same erros (but now with the 8139 driver)

----------

## seand

in your /etc/conf.d/net file, what is your iface setting?

EG - if you use dhcp, iface should be uncommented for dhcp and the defaulted one that sets the iface_eth0="..." should be commented out...

then take down your networking, and bring it back up.

im going on the assumption that you are using dhcp...is that an accurate assumption?

----------

## mariourk

I don't use dhcp, I have set a IP-address myself (192.168.0.2) and dhcp is commented out. 

Come on! I have done this so often, I am VERY SURE that all the settings are correct!!

----------

## D. M. P. inc

dnt get mad @ us. 

i do tell my self i do this things all the time. 

my last thing is manually do ur network setup.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mariourk,

Post the output of  /sbin/ifconfig eth0 and /sbin/route so we can all see whats going on.

----------

## mariourk

Sorry guys, I just got a little frustrated overhere.  :Sad: 

You guys are trying to help me and Iam greatfull for that   :Very Happy: 

I just see that there are Linux driver available for the Gigabit chip I spoke about.

I'll see if I can get that one to work, would even be better  :Wink: 

----------

## mariourk

Ok, here's my ifconfig output:

```

etho

Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:02:B3:4C:C9:B6

inet addr:192.168.0.2 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

inet6 addr: fe80::202:b3ff:fe4c:c96b/64 Scope:Link

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

Interrupt:19 Base address:0x3000

lo

Link encap:Local Loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

```

I left the traffic/collisions out because I had to type it all over by hand  :Wink: 

route:

```

192.168.0.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0

loopback cdimage 255.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 lo

default 192.168.0.1 0.0.0.0 UG 1 0 0 eth0

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mariourk,

That looks OK. How about the hardware?

Can you try a known good cable?

A port on your switch that works with another PC ?

Are the link lights lit at both ends of the ethernet cable?

Do they blink when ping is running (ping your gateway). 

Lastly, I have known poorly centered cards to prevent the connector going fully home.

----------

## D. M. P. inc

 *Quote:*   

> Code listing 4.5: Network configuration with DHCP
> 
> # dhcpcd eth0
> 
> Note: Some ISPs require you to provide a hostname. To do that, add a -h myhostname flag to the dhcpcd command line above.
> ...

 

this is what i do to setup a new eth0

----------

## mariourk

Iam sure my harware is fine. I tried other cables, even crosscables.

Other pc's have no problems, so the switch is fine.

When I boot windows anything works fine. So this is a specific Linux problem.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mariourk,

Have you got a firewall set up on linux thats dropping all incoming packets - including your echo responses?

Are you able to run tcpdump on another PC and see ping packets arrive and responses depart?

----------

## mariourk

I thought so, but Iam trying to install Gentoo from a life-cd. And the life-cd doesn't have iptables or any other firewall loaded.

Other pc's don't recieve anything.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mariourk,

Does your network card only have an RJ-45 connector or does it have a BNC connector too?

Some network card modules are not very good at auto detecting the media (UTP or co-ax)  and need parameters passed at module load time.

----------

## mariourk

Just RJ-45.

BNC... Wasn't that something from the black&white period?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mariourk,

Your card will probably want to operate as a bus master. Not all PCI slots these days can support bus masters. Is it in one of the four slots nearest to the AGP slot?

If you don't have an AGP slot, to the left, viewed from the back of the PC. (or nearest the top if its a tower.)

(I'm really struggling now)

----------

## mariourk

I tried all the pci slots already but that doesn't make any difference.

I think that the networkcard conflicts with *some* other device.

The onboard networkcard is the most logical one, so Iam trying to

install the drivers for that one. Unfortunately the livecd has no

compiler... AAAARGH!!! I just want to install gentoo!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Check this topic, maybe you can help me this way...   :Rolling Eyes: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=857030#857030

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mariourk,

The compiler is in stage 1 but that has no kernel headers to build against.

The kernel headers should be in stage 3, so if you do a stage 3 install, you should get enough to build a kernel module.

PCI cards don't conflict with one another unless you have so many in your box that you run out of interrupts. They are pretty good at sharing interrupts today too.

----------

## merlin

Hello,

I'm having the same issue here, too. I'm running Gentoo/PPC, latest gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.10) on a B&W G3 with two Realtek 8139 chipset NICs. It's running as my router/server. eth0 is linked to my DSL w/ static IP configuration. eth1 is on my LAN w/ static IP configuration. (I can post all the config this week, not at my apartment this weekend.)

The interfaces (eth0 and eth1)  come up and are configured properly as reported by ifconfig. All the routes are set up properly. I can ping localhost and the IPs I assign to the interfaces.

However, no traffic will go across the network to or from the machine.

One strange thing (I find it strange, anyway) is this: When I use another computer on the LAN to ping eth1 on my Gentoo box, gkrellm (on the Gentoo box) blinks the eth1 receive/send lights regularly, once per second, as if the pings are getting received and an answer is being sent back. Of course, the other computer behaves as if the Gentoo box does not respond.

I do use iptables, so I've tried flushing all the rules and setting default action to accept for everything, to no avail. Is there anything else I can try?

Thanks,

Ben

----------

## kallamej

A network analyser, such as ethereal, is often handy in cases like this. Hard to tell without configs.

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## mariourk

When I was installing Gentoo on my AMD64, I solved this whit a Knoppix cd.

I installed Gentoo as far as I could. Then I booted with Knoppix and copied the latest

2.6-kernel to the Gentoo partition. Then I rebooted with the Gentoo live-cd, chrooted

to the installation partition and continued with unpacking the 2.6 kernel I had downloaded

with Knoppix. With the 2.6-kernel, I was able to use the onboard broadcom lancard.

Yeah, I know. It's a freaky solution. But it worked   :Wink: 

----------

## merlin

EDIT: Okay, so.... I jumped back onto my Gentoo box, and it's working. I haven't changed anything, I just tried pinging an outside IP, and it worked. I know the issue wasn't on my ISPs end, because in desperation I had hooked up a Belkin router so that my room mate would have net access over the weekend, which worked all weekend.

Here's everything I did, in case someone can see what fixed it:

1. Turned on G2 box, dinked around with ping/tcpdump/iptables flushing/bringing interfaces down and up. Could not get working internet traffic.

2. Jumped on iBook, made this post using someone else's wireless net access.

3. Came back to G2 box, pinged an internet IP... and it worked as expected. Tried browsing, which works. It's also routing traffic like it's supposed to.

I don't know why it's working now, but I guess I'm happy that it is... except that I won't know how to fix it if it dies again.  :Confused: 

Original post:

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> A network analyser, such as ethereal, is often handy in cases like this. Hard to tell without configs.

 

Here are my configurations (eth0 is on LAN, eth1 on DSL):

```

# /etc/conf.d/net:

iface_eth1="10.0.1.1 broadcast 10.0.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth0="205.240.237.10 broadcast 205.240.237.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/205.240.237.1"

aleath / # ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:8C:EA:9D

          inet addr:205.240.237.10  Bcast:205.240.237.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:baff:fe8c:ea9d/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2744 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2724 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:482273 (470.9 Kb)  TX bytes:229627 (224.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:24 Base address:0x1c00

aleath / # ifconfig eth1

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:50:24:60

          inet addr:10.0.1.1  Bcast:10.0.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:baff:fe50:2460/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:403 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:373 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:44053 (43.0 Kb)  TX bytes:54126 (52.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:25 Base address:0x1800

```

Routing tables:

```

aleath / # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.0.20.2       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 tun0

205.240.237.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

10.0.1.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         205.240.237.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

I got home today, booted her up, and now can ping hosts on my LAN and my DSL gateway. I couldn't ping either when I left for the weekend, and I don't know what could have changed since then.

```

# DSL Gateway

aleath / # ping 205.240.237.1

PING 205.240.237.1 (205.240.237.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 205.240.237.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=30 time=39.2 ms

64 bytes from 205.240.237.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=30 time=5.32 ms

# LAN host

aleath / # ping 10.0.1.2

PING 10.0.1.2 (10.0.1.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 10.0.1.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.305 ms

64 bytes from 10.0.1.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.341 ms

```

Pinging a host on the net doesn't work.

```

# Internet host

aleath / # ping 17.254.3.183

PING 17.254.3.183 (17.254.3.183) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 17.254.3.183 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2000ms

```

However, tcpdump sees the request and reply:

```

# tcpdump -v -i eth0 during above ping

15:18:36.537529 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 0, offset 0, flags [DF], length: 84) 205.240.237.10 > 17.254.3.183: icmp 64: echo request seq 1

15:18:36.603477 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  51, id 23408, offset 0, flags [none], length:84) 17.254.3.183 > 205.240.237.10: icmp 64: echo reply seq 1

15:18:37.538372 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 1, offset 0, flags [DF], length: 84) 205.240.237.10 > 17.254.3.183: icmp 64: echo request seq 2

15:18:37.580661 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  51, id 23547, offset 0, flags [none], length:84) 17.254.3.183 > 205.240.237.10: icmp 64: echo reply seq 2

15:18:38.538220 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 2, offset 0, flags [DF], length: 84) 205.240.237.10 > 17.254.3.183: icmp 64: echo request seq 3

15:18:38.577625 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  51, id 23749, offset 0, flags [none], length:84) 17.254.3.183 > 205.240.237.10: icmp 64: echo reply seq 3

```

The same situation happens for other protocols, e.g. http, dns. My end says it can't connect, but tcpdump shows packets going out and replies coming back. I've stopped iptables (/etc/init.d/iptables stop). Is there anything else I should try with tcpdump (I don't have ethereal installed)?

Thanks,

Ben [/list]

----------

